# The mysterious cloudy water



## royal (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi everyone! 
I'm new to bettas keeping, and my water has been going cloudy right after I clean it. Why is this happening? Thanks:Molly:-D


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

Need more info. How big is the tank? Is it filtered? How long has it been set up? What do you add to the water when doing a water change? What all is in the tank? Water Temp?


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

did you rinse the gravel in hot water? did you rinse the filter before putting it in the pump? did you rinse everything you put in the tank?


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm actually having a similar issue. The water isn't super cloudy, but I noticed a weird musky look this morning. On the other hand, I think Dovakiin built his first bubble nest around one of the plants!!! It has noticeably more bubbles than the rest! =D

How big is the tank? 20G 
Is it filtered? Yes!!!
How long has it been set up? Today is the beginning of the fourth day (third day for the fish being in it).
What do you add to the water when doing a water change? Conditioner.
What all is in the tank? Faux plants, a log, my beta, and a bristle-whisker plecostomus.
Water tamp? 80 degrees F.

If you need any more info just ask! I'll be going to class soon, though, so I may not get a chance to answer until it's over.


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

Did you rinse the gravel? I had similar issues when I first set up my first few tanks, then I went back and rinsed all the gravel and everything that goes in first and my water has been crystal clear every time, and by rinsing i mean put in a colander and shaking it around under hot water for a good 5 minutes then doing it again.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Hm. So lack in colander-rinsed rocks is probably why? That makes sense, actually. Hah! Thank you!


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

Yeah it's like very fine dust and same with the filter pack it need to be pre-rinsed as well because of the fine "dust" that the filter itself won't filter out there are drops you can use to help but yeah its much easier to fix the problem vs treating it every time you do a water change and/or add a new filter pack.


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

Hadoken Kitty said:


> I'm actually having a similar issue. The water isn't super cloudy, but I noticed a weird musky look this morning. On the other hand, I think Dovakiin built his first bubble nest around one of the plants!!! It has noticeably more bubbles than the rest! =D
> 
> How big is the tank? 20G
> Is it filtered? Yes!!!
> ...


Because your tank is pretty new its probably a bacterial bloom which happens in new tanks. IMO, if it hasn't been cloudy since the day you put everything in it then it's not from gravel. Are you testing your water & doing appropriate water changes since your tanks is not cycled? Have you read about doing a fish IN cycle?


----------



## royal (Jan 23, 2013)

@ shellieca:My tank is 1.5 litres I'm not sure how many gallons it is,no,it's not filtered, about a week,splendid betta water conditioner,my betta, a little rock cave, marbles (that's what I usebas pebbles),a fake plant,a shell, and a fake star fish, usually around 75 degrees farenheight. Thanks to everyone for their help!


----------



## royal (Jan 23, 2013)

@stone: yes, i did rinse everything in hot water before i put it in the tank. I am going to clean the tank today, and will give an update tmr.


----------



## royal (Jan 23, 2013)

@ kitty, im glad that my thread could help! I think that might solve my problem too!


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

royal said:


> @ shellieca:My tank is 1.5 litres I'm not sure how many gallons it is,no,it's not filtered, about a week,splendid betta water conditioner,my betta, a little rock cave, marbles (that's what I usebas pebbles),a fake plant,a shell, and a fake star fish, usually around 75 degrees farenheight. Thanks to everyone for their help!


Oh, that is VERY small, not even a 1/2g. I suggest getting a bigger tank preferably at least a 5g (18-19 litres) but if you cannot go that size at least a 2g (7.5 litre) will suffice. Because you have such a small volume of water extremely frequent water changes are needed & its even more important to clean out any uneaten food & wast daily.


----------



## royal (Jan 23, 2013)

Really? The person at the pet store said i only need to clean it once a week. I guess not then huh?


----------



## royal (Jan 23, 2013)

How would i clean the food/waste?


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

shellieca said:


> Because your tank is pretty new its probably a bacterial bloom which happens in new tanks. IMO, if it hasn't been cloudy since the day you put everything in it then it's not from gravel. Are you testing your water & doing appropriate water changes since your tanks is not cycled? Have you read about doing a fish IN cycle?


No I haven't. I try to find the thing on fish IN cycles. I'm getting ready to go a 100% water change, unless someone doesn't think that's a good idea? I had four neons die, so I was told to clean it out.


----------



## royal (Jan 23, 2013)

I have one more question, sorry. My fish has been really lazy lately. Is it because of the water? I bought a 1/2 gallon tank to put him in while im cleaning the tank.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

royal said:


> @ kitty, im glad that my thread could help! I think that might solve my problem too!


Lol I wish I could like stuff on here like I can on FB. xD


----------



## royal (Jan 23, 2013)

Lol!


----------



## royal (Jan 23, 2013)

Just put royal in that tank! Hes currently adapting. I will clean the larger one later today. 
P.s. @ shellieca. The 1/2 gallon is smaller than my other normal tank. I looked at its box again and realised it says 15 litres not 1.5 ! Sorry for my typo. But now im wondering how frequently i should be cleaning it? Thanks.


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

royal said:


> I have one more question, sorry. My fish has been really lazy lately. Is it because of the water? I bought a 1/2 gallon tank to put him in while im cleaning the tank.


Its probably a combination of water quality & temp. Unfortunately employees at the stores are usually not very knowledgable & do not give accurate information. If you want your Betta to be healthy & live a long time get a bigger tank & a heater.


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

royal said:


> Just put royal in that tank! Hes currently adapting. I will clean the larger one later today.
> P.s. @ shellieca. The 1/2 gallon is smaller than my other normal tank. I looked at its box again and realised it says 15 litres not 1.5 ! Sorry for my typo. But now im wondering how frequently i should be cleaning it? Thanks.


OH that makes a difference, MUCH BETTER SIZE!!!! I would do a 50% twice a week with maybe a 100% once a month.


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

Hadoken Kitty said:


> No I haven't. I try to find the thing on fish IN cycles. I'm getting ready to go a 100% water change, unless someone doesn't think that's a good idea? I had four neons die, so I was told to clean it out.


I don't know if you've done this or not, but theres no need for a 100% water change, I'd only do a 50%. And I'd be testing the water with a liquid test kit for ammonia, nitrites, nitrates, & Ph - DAILY. The neons could've died for any number of reasons, bad stock, ammonia in the water, etc. It's up to you if you want to empty the entire tank.


----------



## royal (Jan 23, 2013)

I have a heater too,but my friend told me that it wasnt neccesary since i have a room heater. The 1/2 gallon is just for while im cleaning the 15 litre tank.


----------



## royal (Jan 23, 2013)

shellieca said:


> OH that makes a difference, MUCH BETTER SIZE!!!! I would do a 50% twice a week with maybe a 100% once a month.


 Great thanks! Could i do one 100% once a week? Thats what ive been doing


----------



## royal (Jan 23, 2013)

How do i take the food out of the water when it has sunk to the bottom?


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

royal said:


> How do i take the food out of the water when it has sunk to the bottom?


i use a mesh strainer or vaccum, not 100% clean up but i picked up something...


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

shellieca said:


> I don't know if you've done this or not, but theres no need for a 100% water change, I'd only do a 50%. And I'd be testing the water with a liquid test kit for ammonia, nitrites, nitrates, & Ph - DAILY. The neons could've died for any number of reasons, bad stock, ammonia in the water, etc. It's up to you if you want to empty the entire tank.


After stopping by the pet store, I picked up a ton of live plants. Now there's a mix of faux and live plants in there. My betta is having a hay day. The new fish is acting a little skiddish, but he was even more skiddish in the pet store. I think he's just tired. He's had such a busy day. Again, I forgot the algae wafers. >.< I bought a test kit, but the store had tested my water for me, since I brought in a sample. They said I was all good, and since the nitrate increase was so little, it was probably due to the tank cycling. I'll try and post a pic of my tank soon. Everyone is hiding, except for Dovakiin. Who knows where he'll be next, though. He's a happy camper.


----------



## royal (Jan 23, 2013)

Thats so great!


----------



## royal (Jan 23, 2013)

@otterfun: thanks!


----------



## royal (Jan 23, 2013)

royal said:


> I have a heater too,but my friend told me that it wasnt neccesary since i have a room heater. The 1/2 gallon is just for while im cleaning the 15 litre tank.


 can someone please answer me?!!!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

royal said:


> can someone please answer me?!!!



I'm hesitant to answer, because I'm not super experienced. However, from what I have gathered around the site, a heater is a necessity for your main tank. Seeing as Betta are tropical fish, their tank should be anywhere from 78-64 degrees F. I wouldn't think that a heater for your little half gallon during water changes would be necessary; unless you plan on having him stay over night (at least that would be when I'd get one).

I hope that helped. This was only in reply to your other quote. I haven't read the rest of the forum yet, though.


----------



## royal (Jan 23, 2013)

Thank you! That really helped! I have my heater in my room on. Is that enough?


----------



## JadeSparrow (Nov 9, 2012)

bettas need a temp of 76-82 with a preference of like 78-80 at least i think i have those numbers right but i know that anything below 75 is not good. the heater is almost always a must to keep the temp from fluctuating too much and stressing the fish out. also why you should have a thermometer in the tank.


----------



## royal (Jan 23, 2013)

Thank you so much! I have a thermometer, and will add heater tomorrow.


----------



## royal (Jan 23, 2013)

Would royal get stressed out if I redecorate?


----------



## royal (Jan 23, 2013)

This is his temporary tank:


----------



## shawnee (Jan 23, 2013)

too gauge


----------



## shawnee (Jan 23, 2013)

I think its sediment


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Hadoken Kitty said:


> I'm hesitant to answer, because I'm not super experienced. However, from what I have gathered around the site, a heater is a necessity for your main tank. Seeing as Betta are tropical fish, their tank should be anywhere from 78-64 degrees F. I wouldn't think that a heater for your little half gallon during water changes would be necessary; unless you plan on having him stay over night (at least that would be when I'd get one).
> 
> I hope that helped. This was only in reply to your other quote. I haven't read the rest of the forum yet, though.



OMG typo. I meant 76-84. Not 64!!!!!


----------



## JadeSparrow (Nov 9, 2012)

he shouldn't, in fact adding more especially silk plant wise or even live plant wise I think would make him very happy as it would give him some place to rest.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

I had Dovahkiin (how did I just now notice that I've been mispelling his hame? I'm such a bad mommy! Q.Q) in a half gallon tank like that. Be careful about the "backing" that they put in it. I woke up one morning and the paper had separated and part of it rolled ONTO him!!!! I immediately flew out of bed and took it out. Also, I kept the entire area around the lifted spot covered in gravel and put a small patch of "grass" in the middle. He loved cuddling in the middle area. Hope that helps.  Sorry if my typo misled you!


----------



## royal (Jan 23, 2013)

This is his real tank:


----------



## royal (Jan 23, 2013)

shawnee said:


> too gauge


What does gauge mean????


----------



## royal (Jan 23, 2013)

JadeSparrow said:


> he shouldn't, in fact adding more especially silk plant wise or even live plant wise I think would make him very happy as it would give him some place to rest.


Ok thanks!


----------



## royal (Jan 23, 2013)

Finished cleaning tank, just have to add conditioner. Royal will be back in his tank soon!


----------



## royal (Jan 23, 2013)

Royal is happy, healthy, and making gigantic bubble nests!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Yay!!!! I can't wait to see Dovahkiin's bubble nests again. ^_^


----------



## royal (Jan 23, 2013)

Sad news. Royal died last night SIP Royal!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

W-what!? Poor baby!!!! So sudden!!! :BIGweepy:


----------



## royal (Jan 23, 2013)

I know. He'd been acting funny the last couple of days, and yesterday I came up to my room to find him dead! I miss my baby!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Awwwww. -hugs- May he SIP. <3 He was a very handsome boy!!


----------



## royal (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks! That means a lot!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

I hope it's not too soon, but are you planning on getting another?


----------



## royal (Jan 23, 2013)

Of course! The addiction has started!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

That's the spirit! Do you have any specific types that you're looking for?


----------



## royal (Jan 23, 2013)

I have a second one named romeo,i habe had him for about a week.heres a pic!


----------



## royal (Jan 23, 2013)

I would like a nice crowntail, but it depends what kind of bettas my store has.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Oh yay! I was worried that you were betta-less! Glad I was wrong! I don't know what I'd do without my fish at this point.


----------



## royal (Jan 23, 2013)

Yeah, romeo deffinately helped to raise my spirits! He's so much more playful than royal....


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Awwww! That's awesome! Do you have any pics of him!?


----------



## royal (Jan 23, 2013)

The red fish is romeo! Lol ! Sorry it's sideways!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Oh right. Sorry. Okay. MORE PICS! lol.


----------



## royal (Jan 23, 2013)

Okay! Here are some:


----------



## royal (Jan 23, 2013)

He was playing by the filter a lot yesterday. He is really hard to take a pic of!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Oh my gosh. He is the cutest little thing!!! Does he wiggle when you walk by his tank?


----------



## royal (Jan 23, 2013)

Yes, and when I move my finger around the tank,he follows it! It's adorable !


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

EEEE! How cute! One of those fish that you just wish you could hug. xD


----------



## royal (Jan 23, 2013)

Just got back from petsmart with crowntail betta!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Are you going to make an album full of pictures for me to stalk - i mean...look through?


----------



## royal (Jan 23, 2013)

Sure! Heres one right now!(lol by the way)sorry for the crappy quality


----------



## royal (Jan 23, 2013)

Ill try and take a good one right now. One sec


----------



## royal (Jan 23, 2013)

Ok,here are a few. Sorry he keeps swimming away and I cant get him to flare.


----------



## royal (Jan 23, 2013)

I need a name for him. Any suggestions?


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Hmmm...name him Benvolio! Romeo's cousin from Romeo and Juliet. He ends up dieing in the very beginning, but he was always my favorite.


----------



## royal (Jan 23, 2013)

Good idea! I just hope that the name is not a bad omen!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Oh goodness. Maybe you're right! LOL. Hmmm...maybe we should re-think this then...


----------



## royal (Jan 23, 2013)

Something that starts with an R,just to keep my pattern.


----------



## royal (Jan 23, 2013)

Hey,what about prometheus?! Yeah,I like that!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

LOL that breaks your pattern....


----------



## royal (Jan 23, 2013)

It still has an ro in it.or i could just call him rotheus! Lol


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Roger, Rafael (Ohhhhh!), Rafiki (Lion King!), Ra (like the egyptian sun god)


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

This got wayyy off topic. I'm sorry. How's your water quality doing now?


----------



## royal (Jan 23, 2013)

Oh,really good actually! I really like the name ra,I'm going to use it,thanks!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Awesome. You're welcome.


----------



## royal (Jan 23, 2013)

You're welcome! I have one more question,sorry.If gravel is not fully clean,can it cause cloudy water? I have a small 1/2 gallon tank that I am putting ra in until I can purchase a larger tank,and the cheap gravel that came with the tank makes the water almost instantly cloudy. Is this the gravel not being clean, or the gravel being cheap or possibly something else? Thanks


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

A couple of things can be happening here:

1.) Yes the gravel can make it cloudy. Did you try washing it with a colander, or anything of the sort? Give it a nice rinse with hot water before putting it in the tank. 
2.) If you're using warmer water, it will have a darker more cloudy look to it. Give it time to settle; it should go away.


----------



## royal (Jan 23, 2013)

Ok, thanks for your help!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

mhm! not a problem!


----------



## royal (Jan 23, 2013)




----------



## royal (Jan 23, 2013)

Just an update, both romeo and ra are happy and healthy! Will be changing the tanks today! I really want to go buy some silk plants today! Ps what should I do to cut off the flow from the bottom of the filter?


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

LOL this seems to be a really common question, so I might make a thread on it. xD

You can buy sponges to cover your inflow, or block your outflow with a sponge. You could even purchase some drifter plants (preferably silk so they don't blow all over the place). Don't use a sponge that you wash stuff with. This is a different type of sponge. If you're going to PetSmart, then I would suggest Fluval's. Of course, you'll have to cut it to size. It just slides right over the intake. I'd start with that and see where it goes from there.


http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3650250&f=PAD/psNotAvailInUS/No


----------



## royal (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks,and u totally should!


----------

